# HELP TO CHOOSE WHEELS



## money_low (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,
I've got black 2 door audi a3, and three sets of wheels of size R17, cannot decide which to choose so i'm askin` your help
1. rs4








2. alessio








3. audi tt








thank you for your opinion


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: HELP TO CHOOSE WHEELS (money_low)*

i think they all would look good with your car but i voted for the *alessio*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: HELP TO CHOOSE WHEELS (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_i think they all would look good with your car but i voted for the *alessio*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jopee (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: HELP TO CHOOSE WHEELS (money_low)*

All look good but alessio has bad quality with their wheels. For example paint does not stay. Material is also too soft.
I would suggest OZ-racing or some else "better" wheels.


----------

